# Older Darton Impulse



## gohlson (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds a bit short in the ATA to me, but what is your shooting style? Three finger or two? Plus, what is your draw length? To me it all boils down to geometry in my book. 

If you look at it this way, a bow with an ATA of 40.5" would have a holding angle of 68 degrees at full draw while a bow with a 47" ATA would have a holding angle of 81 degrees, that is if my math is correct. All of these angles assume that your draw length is 30". In my book, the tighter the holding angle is, the more finger pinch you will have.

Just my two cents worth!


----------

